# Meinungen zu Cellulite



## Master Chaos (3 März 2022)

Habe ja nie verstanden, wo das Problem ist, wenn eine Frau Orangenhaut hat?
Bei mir ist es nicht nur so, dass ich mich überhaupt nicht an Cellulite störe, sondern - egal was ihr nun davon halten wollt, aber ich bin da jetzt mal ganz ehrlich - so, dass ich festgestellt habe, dass Cellulite mich sogar richtig antörnt! Was ist eure Meinung zu Cellulite?

Ist doch eigentlich was ganz normales, über 90 % aller Frauen haben sie 

Hier mal ein paar geile prominente Beispiele:

Emily Blunt, Hilary Duff und Scarlett Johansson!







 





 





 



Anbei noch eine kleine Umfrage, bei welcher von den drei Damen es euch am besten gefällt. Ich finde es bei allen dreien einfach total geil! :drip:


----------



## vdsbulli (7 März 2022)

Ok antörnen tuts mich jetzt nicht, aber wieso nicht ist doch eine ganz normale Sache.
Ich finds jetzt nicht schlimm, ok bin zwar keine Frau aber als Mann dazu zu stehn find ich ich ok. Gehört einfach dazu.


----------

